# Audio crackle after 6 min thru HDMI laptop to PC



## Yebogogo (Aug 31, 2010)

I have an HPG62 laptop and connected to my Toshiba Regza. Watching several DVDs, I have a crackle coming thru every 6 to 7 min min with severe sound distortion. I have used my HDMI port 4 and port 1. I have changed the HDMI cables using 3 different ones.

This is hard to replicate as I have taken it to BB and to my neighbor and cannot replicate the problem.

Can you help? My laptop has Win 7 and uses an ATI Radeon 4550 graphics card. Picture is perfect, sound is distorted. Laptop is two weeks old and 3 days just 3 days after the exchange warranty period.

Can anyone help?

thanks


----------



## Yebogogo (Aug 31, 2010)

I meant to say HDMI connection from laptop to TV....not pc...duh

Appreciate if anyone can help - I've recorded an audio sample of it.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Does it happen on all disks?

It sounds like radio-frequency interference is building up in the cable. How close is the LT to other electronics? Does the cable pass over other cables - particularly power cords? What if you're just using it as a LT not as a video player?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

could be a ground loop problem as well.try playing a movie while the laptop is running on battery.


----------



## Yebogogo (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys

thanks for the input
Yes it has happened on several DVD disks.
It happens when its on battery and electric
Distortion does not happen when viewing on the laptop only....only when connected thru HDMI to TV
The real strange thing is, is that it comes every 6 min or so....like Yustr suggests, an inteference build up of sorts

So I've had HP help support load up new ATI drivers and the Realtek audio drivers. They have also updated the Bios last night, but to no effect. I have a callback planned for Thursday. The only way for me to be really know, is to get a loaner for the exact same laptop from Bestbuy for 15 min and to test it.


----------



## Yebogogo (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe I have narrowed it down to a Toshiba TV problem as they have admitted there have been problems with the 2009 Regza TVs with intermittent "echoing". However, mine is more than "echoing" - its garbled sound. Have to call the TV tech in.

Am not too happy with with Toshiba Electronics contact centre in canada. There is significant room for improvement. They should take a leaf out of Best buy's contact centre.


----------



## brentlefebvre (Mar 26, 2011)

Did you ever sort this out? I have a new computer I am using as a media center and it has the same problem. Audio distortion through HDMI every 7 minutes and 20 seconds. I have tried all sorts of drivers to no avail.


----------



## Yebogogo (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Brent no luck 
What PC and tv are you using


----------



## brentlefebvre (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a Dell Zino HD. It is brand new, and I have given up trying to solve the problem too. Dell is sending me a replacement. I will let you know if that works. The problem is only over HDMI and it is a distortion for about 15 seconds every 7.5 minutes. If I plug in speakers to the stereo port, it doesn't have the same distortion. I suspected the sound driver, but tried many to no avail. Maybe it is a sound card problem. I also found a post on another forum that referenced this problem in Windows 7, and it was solved by changing the sound output to 44.1kHz, from the default 48kHz for DVDs. (Apparently the built in sound card in this user's case was nto compatible with 48kHz sound). I tried to do that, but it didn't make a difference. I don't know if I did it correctly. Anyway, it has been very frustrating.


----------



## brentlefebvre (Mar 26, 2011)

BTW, I am using a Panasonic TV, but don't think that is the problem since I have had other computers hooked up to it and they did not produce the same distortion.


----------



## Yebogogo (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck. I've relegated myself to streaming via my playstation if I need to get anything from my laptop or desktop so I'm not too concerned with the hp laptop not working


----------

